# Peds class after Peds call



## BossyCow (Mar 6, 2008)

Okay, I would like input on a decision I have to make. Our next scheduled EMS class is Pediatric Airway. We just had a very traumatic call with a drowned 3 year old. What do you think.. go ahead with the training while the memory of the call is still fresh or wait until the crew has had a period of assimilation and adjustment? 

We are a small rural community and many of us were in on a 6+ hour search for this little tyke, only to find him at the bottom of a pond. Many of our volunteers are still dealing with the fallout from the call. 

I'm torn between giving this class (schedule was set last December) because its appropriate to what just happened and putting it off so I don't rub salt in a fresh wound on the volunteers.

What do you think.. what would you want?


----------



## el Murpharino (Mar 6, 2008)

It's a double edged sword.  On one hand, there could be an increased zest for learning about pediatric emergencies due to the fact that you had a pediatric death and people will want to help out every other kid they interact with.  But on the other hand, you will stir up some emotions in people that they may want to repress (CISD?).  Another thing you can do is ask the membership, and if there is a good enough majority that does/doesn't want to take the class, you can adjust your training accordingly.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 6, 2008)

Actually, I would believe this would the best time to give such a class. Personally, there is nothing like a little incentive to learn more than such a tragic event. 

Why wait?  Fresh wounds? Were they family members? If not, members need to know and realize and understand that "bad things" happen. Not to be callous, but two months to get over a call that no one had actually performed care on?

Maybe this will reaffirm the "need to know" and decrease the anxiety level and possibly open up discussion to debrief some. As well, the possibility on how to learn to understand and deal with such tragic events. 

Good luck,

R/r 911


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 6, 2008)

I agree that this is a good time to teach it, but I would also make sure there is room for discussion so the incident doesn't become the elephant in the room. It may also be a good idea to have a private chat with the people who were on the call prior to holding the class to make sure that everyone is ok.


----------



## Arkymedic (Mar 6, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> Okay, I would like input on a decision I have to make. Our next scheduled EMS class is Pediatric Airway. We just had a very traumatic call with a drowned 3 year old. What do you think.. go ahead with the training while the memory of the call is still fresh or wait until the crew has had a period of assimilation and adjustment?
> 
> We are a small rural community and many of us were in on a 6+ hour search for this little tyke, only to find him at the bottom of a pond. Many of our volunteers are still dealing with the fallout from the call.
> 
> ...


 
I would go ahead with the class. Now is the best time.


----------



## Ops Paramedic (Mar 7, 2008)

I think the saving grace here would be the fact the students are still under supervision (If i understand correctly).  This is that they they can look up to their instructors for advice and supervision, and on the other hand, you as the instuctor remain in constant and close contact with them.  I am sure you know all your students and will pick up if something is out of the ordinary.

Otherwise, my advice is would be to continue with class, as we all know, death is a reality of life.


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 7, 2008)

Ops Paramedic said:


> I think the saving grace here would be the fact the students are still under supervision (If i understand correctly).  This is that they they can look up to their instructors for advice and supervision, and on the other hand, you as the instuctor remain in constant and close contact with them.  I am sure you know all your students and will pick up if something is out of the ordinary.
> 
> Otherwise, my advice is would be to continue with class, as we all know, death is a reality of life.



Nope, this is ongoing OTEP training with some EMTs who have been doing this for 10yrs + 

I do like the idea of talking to those who were onscene and giving them the chance to opt out of the training. We did have a CISM on this case, and our community is so small that everyone is related to everyone else. Some of our volunteers were neighbors involved in the informal search for the boy before agencies were called in formally. 

My initial thought was as Rid stated, that doing this right after is a sort of striking while the iron is hot sort of thing. I know personally after a particularly nasty call, I want to review everything I ever learned and all the stuff I never learned about that particular illness, injury or event. But that's me. Perhaps I will do the class but not relate it to the recent tragedy unless someone in the class brings it up.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Mar 8, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> Nope, this is ongoing OTEP training with some EMTs who have been doing this for 10yrs +
> 
> I do like the idea of talking to those who were onscene and giving them the chance to opt out of the training. We did have a CISM on this case, and our community is so small that everyone is related to everyone else. Some of our volunteers were neighbors involved in the informal search for the boy before agencies were called in formally.
> 
> My initial thought was as Rid stated, that doing this right after is a sort of striking while the iron is hot sort of thing. I know personally after a particularly nasty call, I want to review everything I ever learned and all the stuff I never learned about that particular illness, injury or event. But that's me. Perhaps I will do the class but not relate it to the recent tragedy unless someone in the class brings it up.


Bossy, that is exactly what I would do.  It sounds as if you would do this class with tact and taste.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Mar 8, 2008)

If possible, would it be possible to have a CISD also, I think it is good to still go on with this class.  Pedi airway has it's challenges and it is always good skill to practice along with the overview pediatric anatomy and physiology.  I'm sorry that was such a hard call.-_-


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 8, 2008)

Airwaygoddess said:


> If possible, would it be possible to have a CISD



Hey we want to make it better; let's not make it worse! 

Why present something that has been proven to cause harm? 

R/r 911


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Mar 8, 2008)

Rid, It was not my point to make this harder, The idea was if folks wanted to talk about it, it was a very hard call, this could be an option.  Part of any learning process includes learning new coping  mechanisms.  Respectfully submitted, not as an argument, but as an idea. -_-


----------



## ErinCooley (Mar 12, 2008)

As the mom of a recently deceased 3 year old (she died in a tractor accident with my hubby driving) AND an EMT-i student ( I was 1 week from finishing my first quarter when the accident happened), I suggest going ahead with the training.


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 12, 2008)

ErinCooley said:


> As the mom of a recently deceased 3 year old (she died in a tractor accident with my hubby driving) AND an EMT-i student ( I was 1 week from finishing my first quarter when the accident happened), I suggest going ahead with the training.



I am so incredibly sorry for your loss. I can't even imagine how difficult this must be for you, your husband, and the rest of your family.


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 13, 2008)

Airwaygoddess said:


> Rid, It was not my point to make this harder, The idea was if folks wanted to talk about it, it was a very hard call, this could be an option.  Part of any learning process includes learning new coping  mechanisms.  Respectfully submitted, not as an argument, but as an idea. -_-



This was a multi-agency response, there was a CISD on the call.


----------

